# Quick Question



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

My GTO has been dyno tuned, but would I still be able to install one of those 160 degree thermostats? It claims it reduces your engine's temperature,so with cooler temperature your car will perform alittle better and there only 20 bucks.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

All depends on what the tuner "did" when he tuned your GTO. Not all tunes are the same to say the least. I would get a hold of him and inquire...:seeya:


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

And kiss your heat in the winter goodbye... Worst mistake I ever did was put a 160 in my POS Dodge truck I used to have. I couldn't even get the windows to defrost when it was cold out...


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

The_Humbler said:


> And kiss your heat in the winter goodbye... Worst mistake I ever did was put a 160 in my POS Dodge truck I used to have. I couldn't even get the windows to defrost when it was cold out...


That's a good point Humbler. Here in NorCal I use the heater maybe 2 to 3 times a year so it's not a big deal...


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

The car isn't my daily driver and it is already stored away for the winter, but thanks for that info humbler( I won't take it out when is cold now if I install it :cool), but can I put the 160 thermostat in my car even though it is tuned?


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Consult your tuner. If the engine paramteters are set of a ligher temp thermostat, it is possible that the car will run in cold start mode because the computer will think the car isn't warming up to proper temp. That can cause the engine to run rich and clog your converter. 

Happened to me on a POS Dodge pickup I had put a 160 thermostat in without a tune.


----------

